# The Crazy Ultra Flamed Walnut Build Thread (Lots of Pics bro)



## Purelojik (Jan 29, 2014)

Alright guys Im starting this thread because I intend to finish this guitar fairly soon. I've already made the body and am making the neck as we speak. I'll transfer over some pics from my blog for the reason that if i have some questions, i can just post it here! 

Im also in progress with this build here which is a personal build:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/240681-crazy-maple-burl-baritone-build-thread-dedicated-blackmastodon.html

This Walnut one is for a friend who's given me a ton of gear over the years and i he wanted my next one so i figure why not. 

Wish me luck on my exams on feb 5. i'll be back to building after that. 

Specs:
Six String 26 scale length electric solidbody
Carved Black(?) Walnut Top 
Sapele Back
Monterillo (Tiger Rosewood) Neck with matching Walnut head 
Pau Ferro Fretboard (twin of the burl maple's)
Pickups : PRS Tremonti Bass Neck, TBA Bridge pup (SD Custom most likely)
Finish: Teak oil and TreWax
Hardware: Hipshot bridge and tuning pegs.
Strings 11-49 tuned D standard (most likely)

ok enough explaining time for pr0n




































Then Trying out some of the Teak oil and wax on an offcut.





























Some more Carving:





























SMootheddd and sanded (shown with mineral spirits on it)














And a video of where it is right now. !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xdl1h4yHuU

Comments are always welcomed, questions, constructive criticisms. 

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## sezna (Jan 29, 2014)

It's...beautiful...

I really like your carving job!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 29, 2014)

So glad to see more of your builds. I think you and Scherzo were huge inspirations for me to start building.

As usual, awesome work. Loving the carves on it.

Good luck on your exam, man! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 29, 2014)

It's just... so much  

Excited to see the finished product!


----------



## jahosy (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice work mate! Looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 30, 2014)

That walnut is crazy...

Just one thing: I would have kept the overall shape and carving, but done it semi hollow. Anyway, that looks awesome. You have talent, man!


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 30, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> That walnut is crazy...
> 
> Just one thing: I would have kept the overall shape and carving, but done it semi hollow. Anyway, that looks awesome. You have talent, man!



I agree originally it was supposed to be a hollow body but I made a better design I'm saving that work for. It's a more refined version of this one.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is one sexy piece of walnut  I'm definitely following progress of this, it's gonna be one sick guitar.


----------



## quoenusz (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks awesome! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## schwiz (Jan 30, 2014)

So much awesome in this thread.


----------



## xzyryabx (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking great!
Make sure to update us on the tone, I'm curious about the Walnut.
I recently got a walnut top mahogany body maple neck/board Suhr and it's quickly turning into my fav guitar....The Walnut adds these tight low mids and goes well with the mahogany and maple.


----------



## Coreysaur (Jan 30, 2014)

That is some really beautiful wood you got there buddy.


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 30, 2014)

So how much do you think I got this 0.75 inch top for? Gimme your best guess.


----------



## Mik3D23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> So how much do you think I got this 0.75 inch top for? Gimme your best guess.



Hoping for free so I can grab one as well


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 30, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> I agree originally it was supposed to be a hollow body but I made a better design I'm saving that work for. It's a more refined version of this one.


Refined? You can refine evenmore this design?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 30, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> So how much do you think I got this 0.75 inch top for? Gimme your best guess.


I would normally say about $100-150 given how good it looks, but that fact that you bring it up leads me to believe that it was a steal, so I'm gonna say $50.


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 30, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> I would normally say about $100-150 given how good it looks, but that fact that you bring it up leads me to believe that it was a steal, so I'm gonna say $50.



*18 bucks lol. *

got it from that place i got the burl top as well. that 3 inch burl billet yielded two tops which are just over half an inch and that was 75 bucks. I make visits to austins hardwoods every now and then and when i find something that looks spectacular i jump on it. luckily it all works out in my favor and im not broke yet. YET. lol

that monterillo neck was only 9 bucks as well. they seem to have a large bundle in the exotics with these that are all dimensioned liked neck blanks. Problem is some have checking and splits on the ends so you gotta choose the really straight grained/quartered ones. 

I went there a week ago and sadly there werent any spectacular pieces. i just got lucky last time i suppose.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 31, 2014)

My local wood supplier doesn't have nearly as nice of pieces and they are more expensive. Harumph...


----------



## Taylor (Jan 31, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> *18 bucks lol. *...............
> 
> neck was only 9 bucks as well.



*Sigh*............................



Lucky Bastard. 



BlackMastodon said:


> My local wood supplier doesn't have nearly as nice of pieces and they are more expensive. Harumph...



Yup.............


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 31, 2014)

That's crazy... I could flight there, buy some wood and come back, and it will still be cheaper than buying to my local supplier...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 31, 2014)

Badass!


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 31, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> That's crazy... I could flight there, buy some wood and come back, and it will still be cheaper than buying to my local supplier...



Dude if you do I'll come with, we'll geek out. Actually that goes for pretty much anyone. I'm in southern Cali and the place is in Santa Ana. It's nothing huge or amazing but they have some diamonds in the rough


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 31, 2014)

I also am final buffing out these laser cut headstock inlays i had made from polulu. I didnt realize how cool they looked after you take 1500 grit sandpaper to them! 







and hopefully i can get a branding iron with my signature on it for the next couple builds if not this one (probably not).


----------



## dougk (Jan 31, 2014)

god I love walnut! Great looking build!


----------



## chrisxrome (Feb 2, 2014)

Holy hell! Thing is gorgeous, man.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 3, 2014)

Dude, because of you, I want to try again tru oil finishes... 



> Dude if you do I'll come with, we'll geek out. Actually that goes for pretty much anyone. I'm in southern Cali and the place is in Santa Ana. It's nothing huge or amazing but they have some diamonds in the rough


If I come, it will be for holydays, with two luggage: one with 2 shirts, and one empty to bring back some wood.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 10, 2014)

messed up on the Fretboard and decided to delaminate it and re do it because i need to find out what im able to fix and how well i can do it before restarting completely.





































FIXED!!!


















Then bought a sample pack of veneers from woodcraft and had a buncha winners. these will be for my laminated headstocks i do. 













Cleaned up


















Hopefully i'll route the neck pocket tomorrow and pray that it all fits well. its always been a nerve wracking part of each build. I still need to perfect it.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 10, 2014)

Purelojik said:


>



That's gonna be a hell of a neck pocket... and that fret access


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 10, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> That's gonna be a hell of a neck pocket... and that fret access



bro its gonnna only have 1 string too. gonna 00000000000000 the shit outta this because i aggressively palm mute 24/7 err day yolo


----------



## DredFul (Feb 11, 2014)

Those veneers


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Feb 11, 2014)

Purelojik said:


>


I want that maple burl  Would love to see a guitar topped with that in a transparent white finish.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 11, 2014)

that burl maple is gonna be sandwiched with a lighter one on the top of the headstock. i just have to use it. im gonna sand off some mm from the existing headpiece and might recess the tunes just a tad to compensate


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 12, 2014)

Did all this freehand!!!! worked like a charm. just need to countersink the body screws.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking great so far!!!
That's the type of threaded inserts i'm planning to use on my upcoming build. Are they straightforward enough to set into the neck heel ?
I was looking at these and the prong type inserts and to my (noob-builder) thinking the type you're using seem like there would need to be a lot less wood removal around them which seems like a better idea to me.
Plenty of people seem to use the other type with great success too though so maybe i'm over thinking the whole thing (wouldn't be the first time!).

I've worked my way through most of your blog now. It's a great read and i'm picking up lots of invaluable tips and info from there.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 13, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> Looking great so far!!!
> That's the type of threaded inserts i'm planning to use on my upcoming build. Are they straightforward enough to set into the neck heel ?
> I was looking at these and the prong type inserts and to my (noob-builder) thinking the type you're using seem like there would need to be a lot less wood removal around them which seems like a better idea to me.
> Plenty of people seem to use the other type with great success too though so maybe i'm over thinking the whole thing (wouldn't be the first time!).
> ...



yea they are pretty straightforward, always test on scrap (and by scrap i mean the same exact wood as what you're gonna be using). Im glad i did, i realized that if you just twist them in they'll split the top of the wood and the whole things FUBAR. so its better to get a countersinking bit as well and chamfer the top so it'll be easy to install. all you gotta do is twist very slowly, and make sure that everythings square, the moment you are unsure, stop and check. then keep going until its all the way down.

Previously i used to use T-Nuts with the pronged flanges, they are great but require a lot more planning and drilling. if you are off it can be bad as well. I did this method just because im still experimenting on whats better/easier. So far these are much easier than the T nuts but as far as being better, i cant comment.

And thanks for the kind words on my blog. im cataloging all my builds so people who want to start can see that there isnt too much to it. if anything it'll give them a reason to dive right in, im learning as i go and mostly from builds here on the site here. i have no woodworking experience but i have the internet...and thats all we really need these days lol.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 13, 2014)

SHaped the headstock and now it looks much better!!! 

also does anyone know how to tame a burl veneer?? shit buckles like crazy.























gonna put the maple veneer over the headstock, and the crazy burl walnut over that. then on the back probably gonna hide the scarf with a plane walnut veneer.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe you can flatten the veneer with some vapor and weight on top of that? Or maybe when you'll glue it, with the water in the glue, it will soften the veneer and end pretty flat? I've got the same issue on the walnut veneer I'm using for both my current 8 string build and the Soloist, and I've glued it on the headstock of the soloist, and it works pretty great. The veneer flatten itself during gluing.

But if you find some techniques for that, I might interested, I've around 27m² of this walnut veneer...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 14, 2014)

In furniture restauration we use hot hide glue, a veneer hammer and an old school clothes iron but I don't know how that'd work out  
As long as you apply enough and even pressure, the veneer should be flatten itself.


----------



## Tope (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice, walnut tops don't come much better than that!!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 15, 2014)

had to manually make these bigger but no biggie. 





so the burl walnut veneer is clamped with the maple for the front of the peghead. the plain walnut is glued to the back. after both are glued i'll shape with the dremel like i usually do


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 15, 2014)

How well does the Dremel work as a Router ? Do you run it on full rpm's or what ?

I've already got a DeWalt 1/4" router that i'm going to use for lighter hand-held routing and i'm hoping to get a cheap 1/2" router just to mount under a table fitted with a big Spiral Up-Cut bit with a top bearing in it to template trim bodies and neck/headstock final outlines neatly.
I've got a Dremel (it's actually a B&D Wizard but it works very well) here too which i need to get a precision-type base for.

Glad to see you got the veneer flattened out after!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 15, 2014)

Jeeeeeze Louise Papa Cheese, loving the contours on the back of the body, especially around the heel. That looks to be one of the most comfortable bolt-on heels around.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 15, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> How well does the Dremel work as a Router ? Do you run it on full rpm's or what ?
> 
> I've already got a DeWalt 1/4" router that i'm going to use for lighter hand-held routing and i'm hoping to get a cheap 1/2" router just to mount under a table fitted with a big Spiral Up-Cut bit with a top bearing in it to template trim bodies and neck/headstock final outlines neatly.
> I've got a Dremel (it's actually a B&D Wizard but it works very well) here too which i need to get a precision-type base for.
> ...



the dremel is a beast if used within its limits. i use the sanding wheel the most at around 10 on the dial. the routing bits i'll use about the same speed. ive learned to be very careful and with practice i can shape a lot of the headstock with just that tool. takes some time but its inexpensive and fun. 

for slightly bigger jobs i'll use the dremel trio i have and i'll use the straight cutting bit to do the truss rod slots manually. eventually i'll make a template and use the appropriate bit and my bosch colt. i think i might get rid of the colt, the main collar gradually slips with the vibration and i guess is a known problem. still is a great little router. I trim the bodies with that and a flush trim bit after using a jigsaw to rough cut the body. it handles that pretty well. 

the router two handle base is almost a necessity if you wanna do intricate work. i just hole the base with both hands, not the router-esque handles and use that to freehand cuts and shit. it works wonderfully.

OH an a word to the wise, dont buy cheap shit. i've learned you end up spending on the expensive shit after it breaks so you end up losing more. Buy nice or buy twice, they say.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 15, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Jeeeeeze Louise Papa Cheese, loving the contours on the back of the body, especially around the heel. That looks to be one of the most comfortable bolt-on heels around.



this heel was actually an accident, i was only gonna shape the small heel part but i was using the microplane hacksaw attachment rasp and when i took a cut i didnt pull up in time and it took some out of the side. so i looked at it and just went with the entire front end contour and bam, there you have it. 

i saw aaron from blackwater guitars using a similar carve, over on LuthierTalk forums he recommended using these screws and threaded inserts. Super helpful dude. I ended up using The Stainless steel inserts instead because i can dent brass with my teeth lol. so no way im gonna use that.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 15, 2014)

So the part that i always wanna make sure i get right is that little curve part that makes up the volute, it has to be just right, no splits or bumps. So i use a doggie poop bag clamped to that area to get the curve to fit perfectly. I leave a bit of glue around the headstock itself and make sure the headstock is a hair bigger than i'd like so i can trim it all down nice and neat. 

the glue around the headstock serves another purpose, if you havent worked with real wood veneers, or raw wood ones with no backing, you'll realize these stupid shits like to split more than a gymnast. and a lot of the time if the grain is longitudinal it'll split all the way down. EXCEPT if you have the glue as a barrier, shits like kryptonite. so just trim around the glue and you're golden!

i glued on the top and tomorrow or monday i'll trim flush, it'll look wonderful i just know it!.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 16, 2014)

MINERAL SPIRITS!!!!


















So yea im diggin how this is coming along. i need to radius the fretboard and then cut the fretwire. hopefully will do all that tomorrow. If i can bring my lazy ass to assemble my drill press then i can just press the frets in as well. i've also been slacking on making pickup routing templates and stuff. I'll have to bolt the neck and make the new centerline and drill for the bridge. Once i do that i can string up the two E strings and then place the pickup templates. 

approaching the finishing line!!! its gonna be killer.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 17, 2014)

I HATE RADIUSING FRETBOARDS.

i do however love the end result. also check out my cool metal inlay!






































i'll be leaving the inlay sitting a few mm proud of the headstock, i just really like that look rather than completely flushed. i'll glue it in when the headstock has received its finish coats. the excess around the top will be sanded away with the dremel.


----------



## 9voltchicken (Feb 17, 2014)

Great work so far. Awesome wood selection. Seeing builds like this is inspiring. Keep it up!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 19, 2014)

...that's all I can say right now.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 19, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> ...that's all I can say right now.


At least, you succeed saying words. Actually, what I can say is:
"ghaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 20, 2014)

completely forgot i had a bottom bearing flush trim bit. so i used that and some scrap plywood to re-create the same pickup route as the bridge! it worked so well. i removed some wood first with my coping saw and then did the rest in one pass. I also applied the first coat of oil to the body. but thats for tomorrows update.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Feb 20, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> Dude if you do I'll come with, we'll geek out. Actually that goes for pretty much anyone. I'm in southern Cali and the place is in Santa Ana. It's nothing huge or amazing but they have some diamonds in the rough



I may take you up on that offer when i have the means to actually do full builds bro-eth!


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 20, 2014)

:O 

Awesome work so far. Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 20, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> :O
> 
> Awesome work so far. Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 20, 2014)

this body just drinks up oil like its the parched throat of an exile 


























since im back at the apartment i cant work on it too much, not that theres much TO be done. but i foudn a place here in downtown LA called Downtown artist space i might check out. they have tons of tools and bits and shit that i can use for 15/hr which aint bad and its only 5 min away. Gonna press some frets in so i can shape that beautiful Monterillo neck


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## oakleaf (Feb 20, 2014)

absolutely friggin astonishing!


----------



## TrashJuice (Feb 20, 2014)

Amazing. I wish I had the skill to do this sort of thing.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 20, 2014)

TrashJuice said:


> Amazing. I wish I had the skill to do this sort of thing.



you probably do! the hardest part is getting started,, afterwards its just a matter of patience. once i made the first cut then i was like... thats not too bad. 

also you'll make mistakes, you'll always make mistakes, you WANT to make mistakes just to challenge yourself and learn from them. its a really educational process. really nothing else is like it.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 20, 2014)

applied the first soak coat of teak oil and fretted the neck finally at the downtown artist space in LA. cool place!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 21, 2014)

IM ON A ROLL

Went in with small amounts of oil, maybe a drop or two at a time and some 400 grit paper and made a messy slurry and kept on working it into the wood. I'm not going for pore filling but it gives a super smooth surface and a nice sheen. I'll go in with 600 grit tomorrow.

I took my tiny detail sander and sanded the headstock face, back, top and sides. I left the hips because I'll be rasping tomorrow. My hand was cramping from the manual sanding of the body but the results are worth it. That detail sander is a godsend. With some finesse you can do a lot with it, including shaping.

So I figured what the hell, I'm not gonna touch these areas again, might as well start the finishing process too. With oils it's a rolling process. You can sand and shape while doing it and apply oil and it's back to a where it was before. It's why it's an easy finish to apply but a tough one to master.

Check these out.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 21, 2014)

That walnut... I would eat it!!


----------



## TrashJuice (Feb 21, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> you probably do! the hardest part is getting started,, afterwards its just a matter of patience. once i made the first cut then i was like... thats not too bad.
> 
> also you'll make mistakes, you'll always make mistakes, you WANT to make mistakes just to challenge yourself and learn from them. its a really educational process. really nothing else is like it.



Man what an encouraging thing to say. Thanks. Would you mind if I PM'd you a few questions?

That walnut looks soooooo good, can't wait to see the next batch of pics.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 21, 2014)

TrashJuice said:


> Man what an encouraging thing to say. Thanks. Would you mind if I PM'd you a few questions?
> 
> That walnut looks soooooo good, can't wait to see the next batch of pics.



please do! if i can give a good answer i will if not then i'll try to point you in the right direction for an answer


----------



## molsoncanadian (Feb 21, 2014)

What an amateur ass build. Doesnt look anything like a black machine. You missed the chamfer too and ended up with these huge countours. Brutal. What a waiste of wood and time.


Totally kidding. Amazing work. I absolutely love the flow of these carves, and the back looks so clean. Really clean stuff! I will be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 22, 2014)

Used my microplane rasps while watching pulp fiction. Then carved it freehand while watching serenity. I then sanded to 600 and oiled it lightly while watching Goldfinger.

This is without a doubt the best neck i've made so far. I hope i improve more on the next as well!


----------



## Coreysaur (Feb 22, 2014)

The neck looks very nice indeed.


----------



## pondman (Feb 22, 2014)

That is one good looking geetar.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 23, 2014)

Three coats like the test piece. One huge soak coat; basically just drown it in oil. Constantly brush it on all the places that drink it up. Let that sit for a few days. I left it for three days didnt wipe off too much

Two- use 400 grit and drop after drop, work it into the wood. Leave for about an hour and the wipe off across grain.

Three- wait two days or so then do the same with 600 grit. Then while oil starts getting tacky, use 0000 synthetic steel wool in circular motion to work everything off the surface into the pores, the surface will shine and the pores will shimmer. Leave it be and let dry for a few days.

Next update well wax with trewax. My friend Joe Moes made some killer acrylic templates for my next shape. He works over at The engravers gallery in oceanside

The design is similar to this but with wider horns. Im gonna make some thicker and thinner templates using this as a master. Thanks bud!

The last two pictures are the third step described


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 23, 2014)

Man.....that oil is bringing out the figuring on the Walnut very nicely indeed!!!
You didn't use any of the Z-Poxy or anything to fill the grain first on this one ?

This guitar looks more impressive with every new stage (i know that's kinda' the idea but this one is killing it).
If i can get results anywhere near this good when i get building i'll be a very happy man!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 23, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> Man.....that oil is bringing out the figuring on the Walnut very nicely indeed!!!
> You didn't use any of the Z-Poxy or anything to fill the grain first on this one ?
> 
> This guitar looks more impressive with every new stage (i know that's kinda' the idea but this one is killing it).
> If i can get results anywhere near this good when i get building i'll be a very happy man!



nah i wanted to do an old school finish on this one. plain and simple. it'd look spectacular with tru oil as well but i had this finish and wanted to use it. the test piece i had looked fantastic. lemme find the public link to the facebook upload. 

Click Here, and click HD to see the detail. 


thats exactly the steps above, then with some Trewax and hand buffing. i love that look and it FEELS amazing lol. my buddy has a buncha lacquered guitars so i wanted to give him something completely unique.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 24, 2014)

God damn it! That's lovely!
Question ahead: what's the material you use for the plate? Secondary question: where did you find it? It looks like cd box plastic, I didn't not find some.

And the neck is incredible also... Well, the complete build is awesome, in fact...


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 24, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> God damn it! That's lovely!
> Question ahead: what's the material you use for the plate? Secondary question: where did you find it? It looks like cd box plastic, I didn't not find some.
> 
> And the neck is incredible also... Well, the complete build is awesome, in fact...



Thanks bud. The plate I think I just ordered the hotdog plate from guitarpartsdepot or guitarpartsresources. Forgot which but it's just an inexpensive one.

Also here's the build nearly finished. I waxed the body, installed inlay, installed tuners and strung it up with a piece of ebony as the nut. I'm gonna have to have my luthier friend make one since I'm still learning and want to be done.

























I just keep looking at it. I just need to hog out the control cavity and link the pup routes and the ground rout to it. Then just need to assemble and solder and BAM!


----------



## TrashJuice (Feb 24, 2014)

She's a beauty. I'm really impressed.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 24, 2014)

That nut needs just a little work on string spacing. It's perfect beyond that. And an ebony nut looks classy as hell, specially on this one.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 24, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> That nut needs just a little work on string spacing. It's perfect beyond that. And an ebony nut looks classy as hell, specially on this one.



oh no no, im having a graphite one made lol. this is just so i can raise it a bit over the fretboard lol. it makes noise but needs fretwork. 

the resonance when i put my ear to the body is wonderful. i know this is gonna sound killer when its all wired up. 

I actually just came back from the Downtown Artists Space in Downtown LA. Im starting to love that place. Really cool people who are just in their own world but will stop to help you if you need assistance. if you're here in LA its a place to check out if you need some shop time and dont have any tools. 

So I managed to hog out the control cavity and drill the pathways from the pups to the cavity as well as the awkward ground hole from the bridge to the cavity as well. All is well and its ready to be assembled. Gonna order a 0.175 bridgeplate from Hipshot but i gotta wait till morning to call my contact there for the better pricing. 

Im so damn excited. I cant wait till my buddy gets to play her.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 25, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> Im so damn excited. I cant wait till my buddy gets to play her.


You're sending it to me? Thanks!


----------



## ryanojohn (Feb 25, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> You're sending it to me? Thanks!




Nah, me 

I'm a lucky lucky fella.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 25, 2014)

ryanojohn said:


> Nah, me
> 
> I'm a lucky lucky fella.



Ahhhh cant waiiiit!!! we're gonna need to see action shots !


----------



## crg123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow I haven't been following this thread up until now. This is awesome man! How long have you been building for/ what number guitar is this?


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 25, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Wow I haven't been following this thread up until now. This is awesome man! How long have you been building for/ what number guitar is this?



Hey bud! 

i started in 2011 during my final year of med school in india, i came home to california then i'd build here and there on my breaks from studying for my medical boards. i've built four completed instruments. the guitar i built in india was my first scratch build and was just awful. it made noise but was just terrible. the next one after that was this seven string baritone i had a thread for here. 

since then each build has been better than the last. this is what im proud of. Ive also joined the Luthier Talk forums and Hammerhead/Heretic's tutorial on how to make CAD blueprints using the free emachineshop software helped me make my designs easier to plan out. This also eliminated a lotta errors i'd make just by eyeballing things. 

I also started making templates and stuff and then had some laser cut for me. so its all becoming a little easier to get through the rougher parts of building. This is my all time favorite hobby. its a zen experience to find beautiful looking wood, which is art itself, and then turn that into functional art which is both visually and sonically beautiful.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's some last shots before i brought her to the shop for the final fretwork and setup. At some point im gonna learn, i mean i know what to do, im just not as good at getting the results i want. the guy i've been taking it to for the past 10+ years gets things set up the way i like. i've been to other techs but it just aint the same. could just be psychosomatic but hey i dont mind.


Anyhow The final pickup specs are a Jazz Neck and a Custom 5 for the bridge. the guitar has a very loud midrange so i didnt want a pickup that emphasized that too much. hopefully i made the right choice

Oh and just for a reference in the future, Hipshot bridges, like the one i use, are 53mm so the bridge needs F spaced pickups. I realized it after i shot these pictures with my phone. 















im gonna start on that burl maple guitar in the meantime so look forward to that! and in a week or two, whenever hes done i'll be posting an NGD and a link to that!. Stay Tuned!!!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 5, 2014)

looks stunning, can you build me an 8 string version of this please !!!!


----------



## Necromagnon (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks really great!



Purelojik said:


> At some point im gonna learn, i mean i know what to do, im just not as good at getting the results i want.


This is my next stp also. i'm gonna make a small one day training at a local luthier shop that works awesome, to learn how to do. I basically know, but it never turns out as good as it should be...


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Purelojik (Apr 10, 2014)

Follow me to my NGD thread plz.


----------

